# 8 foot fisher on a 1720 Ford



## dj89 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a 1720 For with a loader and back hoe. Its about a 27 horse tractor 4x4. Geared really good for pushing and pulling. I picked up a MM1 Fisher 8 foot plow, for $25 at a acution. Sold the power unit for 125. Now i would like to mount it on my loader. I was thinking about making amount on the frame of the tractor, And taking the loader off. But that s alot of work and want the loader on incase i need it. Has any one dont somthing like this? Have any plans tips, etc...


----------

